# I'm so well trained



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

They are so smart, arent' they? And spoiled! Or is it just that we are so well trained?

Bonnie drinks tap water out of the bathroom, from (what used to be my) the bathroom water cup. When she wants fresh water - which is usually when I'm in the bathroom - she'll come in, look at me, look at the cup, then look at the sink. She'll repeat this until I figure it out. I should get a treat for my good behavior...

Another trick she's got me trained on - her food and feeding schedule. I try to feed her every 8 hours, when we wake up and then 8 hours later. If she gets hungry before, or heaven forbid I should be 5 minutes late in feeding her - she does one of two things:
She'll put her paws in her food bowl - like the picture in my avatar - and start scratching, or
She does the 'looking' trick again, she'll look at me, then look at her food container, until I "get it".
I swear, I should be the one getting treats, and not her!!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

LOL, Yes, they sure do have us trained well!! That is so cute with her standing in the bowl!! I love it!!

Marie


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Oh, the picture in your avatar is so cute ! I never noticed that her paw was in the dish







. 
Sparkey has trained me real good too. Sometimes I think he will start talking to me. he does the looking at the object he wants like 10 times if I don't do what he wants. then he starts pulling me by my pants. He just wont let go until he gets what he wants.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, what a smart little girl she is!!! I can just picture her doing all that... 

It's funny but Kallie does the looking thing, too... but not Catcher. Kallie will nod over to Catcher if he is doing something he shouldn't and at other times, too. I love when she communicates with me that way. Yet, Catcher has never done that.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Scooby is a noddie too and at night at 10pm on the dot he starts the stare and the deliberate nod in my direction indicating it's potty time and then off to bed.
He is also a talker and if he wants something out of reach he will look at it then and me and yap at me telling me he wants it. Particularly the treat cupboard.
These little fluffs are just too smart, and yes they do have us trained very well indeed.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

What a smart baby you have there! You should video it!!







I would love to see her doing her tricks... you know... she is training you as well. lol


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> What a smart baby you have there! You should video it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sometimes I think I'm better trained than she is! And other times I question whether she's even smarter than me! She seems to know, by a certain movement of mine, when I'm going somewhere - even knows if she's going or not. She'll either start jumping around or she goes under the bed. And, she's always right!


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=168460
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bonnie is a very smart girl! And kudos to you for being trained so well by Bonnie.







Give yourself a little treat, chocolate perhaps? Our little guy has us trained to wake up at the crack of dawn to tend to him - that doesn't compare to Bonnie's talents but waking up so early is something his mommy has never been able to do before. They definately have us under their thumbs and we love it, don't we.


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

This dogs are so smart! It's amazing.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Welcome to the group LOL, Matilda thinks she is the Queen, gee I wonder why she thinks that







I always say "SHE IS JUST RIGHT ROTTEN", lately when I tell her no she looks at me and barks back. What can I say I have a diva on my hands.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

She sounds WONDERFUL, as do you!









enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

LoL. I think we all deserve treats as well! LoL. If only there were someone to give it to us... =]


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

They are smart! It's hard to remember that they're not little humans! I've been soaking Perri's food bc he's still getting his big teeth, and if he decides it's been soaking long enough he lets me know. He stares at me making these little growling sounds that get louder and louder if ignored...lol. Then when I get up to get it I say "What do you want? Tell me!" and he goes crazy barking and jumping up on me! Then while I'm taking his food bowl from the kitchen to his little placemat he follows me and twirls around and around so fast he gets dizzy! That's my favorite part, he's done that ever since I got him, just one of his little cute quirks I guess. I need to get a video of it! Anyway, that's his feeding ritual. He's got me wrapped around his little paws and I wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

awe... that is really cute!.. it amazes me how smart these lil guys are! I wonder about what clever things they would say if only they can talk! .. can you imagine the cute sentences!


----------



## chris_e (Jan 16, 2006)

Pinot is very overt about her wants and desires. It took her no time to figure out where her food, toys and water are. If she wants fresh water, she bangs her water bowl around (even if there is water in it, much to my chagrin). If she wants food, she sits in front of the cupboard where I keep it, and if one of her toys gets where she can't get to it, including when Lick my Yorkie is playing with it, she will growl a certian way. Having both a Yorkie and a Maltese, I have to say that Pinot is the least shy about what she wants. Lick will hint with looks, but Pinot is just blunt about it.


----------

